# Krampus



## Rayzer (Aug 17, 2014)

Just finished my costume this year


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh that's cool! Great execution and details.

What a unique idea!


----------



## Tjalgahorn (Jul 9, 2016)

Excellent work! I'd hate to see you coming out of the fireplace


----------



## Oleguy (Aug 7, 2017)

Great touch, the cage on the back!


----------



## Cpt Murphy (Sep 28, 2013)

Now I want to think of other demented Christmas related costumes, great work!


----------



## JL_Benet (Sep 4, 2005)

Here's my Krampus costume:


----------



## JL_Benet (Sep 4, 2005)

Here was my first attempt:


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I could probably do a Mrs. Krampus one year if i had the occasion.


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

*Very nice*

Every year we have a Krampus party where we decorate our Christmas tree with awesome ornaments. Whoever wins the popular vote for best ornament gets to take home the Krampus Krown for the next year.


----------

